# School



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought I'd go ahead and start this thread. How did/do you act in school? Were you popular or the teachers pet? Did you get good grades, and if not why? Whats the worst thing you had/have done to one of your teachers?

I'll just post a little now because I really need to get to bed.

"Subjects in general. I really hated showing my work because I did all of it in my head. My teacher(s) would then b*tch and moan about how I was bright but not proving it, or that I was cheating by looking in the back of the book or online. I really hated that bullshit; Don't get me wrong I can explain how I got the answer easily, and really well. ... I'd just rather not, It's too complicated for your minds anyway."

Something I just wrote on the INTJ forum.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

In school I underachieved. I would learn the entire coursework in a matter of days/weeks and then some, but when it came to sitting down and doing the examinations and the like, I seriously couldn't care less. I hated my school, they refused to allow IQ tests in the school because it would "discourage the less conscientious". Well I got the test done anyways, but my grade was above the standard scale and had to be tested on the next tier of tests.. Which involved getting an endorsement from the school.. The Principal laughed in my face when I said that I needed an endorsement for high standard testing, and just kept repeating "You.." between chuckles. So I slammed my fist through her table and placed the forms over the hole. 

Got the advanced tests anyway. I was delighted. I was an advocate in my school, mate in trouble, I was melting brains and breaking bones in defense. Total brain though, went through a period of extroversion, but luckily it was just a phase I was going through. :tongue:


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm an underachiever,only because I'm the laziest guy ever lived on this planet. :frustrating:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I was an average student getting B's and C's. I was never really picked on at school and I had a lot of friend. I moved to 3 different high schools throughout my high school career because my mom wanted me to experience my culture so I always felt sad I had to leave my friends. I just gotta say that education abroad highly exceeds education in the U.S. At least that is what my experience is. Students in the country I studied at are very motivated to go to school unlike the U.S who take education for granted. Btw if you must know I went to the Philippines.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

Lance said:


> I was an average student getting B's and C's. I was never really picked on at school and I had a lot of friend. I moved to 3 different high schools throughout my high school career because my mom wanted me to experience my culture so I always felt sad I had to leave my friends. I just gotta say that education abroad highly exceeds education in the U.S. At least that is what my experience is. Students in the country I studied at are very motivated to go to school unlike the U.S who take education for granted. Btw if you must know I went to the Philippines.


Philippines? One of the closest country to us.I live in Malaysia.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

From elementary to high school, I did extremely well, despite being quite bored. Some teachers were hostile, but most were indifferent. I attempted several times for advancement, which was met with mixed resistance. I wasn't allowed to advance in math for a while, for no particular reason, despite the fact that I was getting As in my sleep in math class. When they finally permitted it, I had high grades in the accelerated class. They still didn't entirely learn their lesson when I went through that in high school. They allowed me to take honors and AP classes, but God forbid I take a class that is meant for upperclassmen, such as taking precalc or US history in sophomore year or biology in freshman year, even though fellow classmates were taking those exact same classes. I was so pissed when I had freshmen in my biology class because of the inconsistency, not angry at the students, but the administration; I hadn't been allowed the opportunity, despite high grades (near 4.0), yet others had. It made no sense, and I got no reason at all, other than a weak, "Well, they shouldn't be there." I ended up dropping out my senior year to go to college early. 

Now, I'm not the student I used to be. My advisor constantly tells me that I'm not fulfilling my true potential, and I know it's true. I hardly bother myself with details in homework assignments, skip steps that I consider to be very obvious (apparently not so obvious), and get overambitious. Meh, I'm learning. 

I agree about the poor state of US public education, Lance. I've never studied anywhere else, but the SOLs in Virginia and other standardized tests are too easy. I'll leave it at that, lest I launch a rant.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> Philippines? One of the closest country to us.I live in Malaysia.


Ah yes. Malaysians look like filipinos. lol. I can't tell the difference. Btw don't get offended, I'm part filipino myself.:crazy:



nightriser13 said:


> From elementary to high school, I did extremely well, despite being quite bored. Some teachers were hostile, but most were indifferent. I attempted several times for advancement, which was met with mixed resistance. I wasn't allowed to advance in math for a while, for no particular reason, despite the fact that I was getting As in my sleep in math class. When they finally permitted it, I had high grades in the accelerated class. They still didn't entirely learn their lesson when I went through that in high school. They allowed me to take honors and AP classes, but God forbid I take a class that is meant for upperclassmen, such as taking precalc or US history in sophomore year or biology in freshman year, even though fellow classmates were taking those exact same classes. I was so pissed when I had freshmen in my biology class because of the inconsistency, not angry at the students, but the administration; I hadn't been allowed the opportunity, despite high grades (near 4.0), yet others had. It made no sense, and I got no reason at all, other than a weak, "Well, they shouldn't be there." I ended up dropping out my senior year to go to college early.
> 
> Now, I'm not the student I used to be. My advisor constantly tells me that I'm not fulfilling my true potential, and I know it's true. I hardly bother myself with details in homework assignments, skip steps that I consider to be very obvious (apparently not so obvious), and get overambitious. Meh, I'm learning.
> 
> I agree about the poor state of US public education, Lance. I've never studied anywhere else, but the SOLs in Virginia and other standardized tests are too easy. I'll leave it at that, lest I launch a rant.


I would love to hear this rant! Blog about it! Anyways your school experience sounds a little like Neph.:tongue: I say you both have a gift! You should give me some of that.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Slacked off alot during highschool because of the little effort involved in getting good grades. Got into anime (big mistake) and spent more time being a weaboo than a student. Didn't even study for the SAT but made a decent score. Stepped up my extracurriculars in my junior year to beef up my college apps, cruised through without a detention or any of that jazz. Senior year I had college courses and I got serious like everyone else. Won a scholarship, etc. Looking back on it now, I wished I tried harder. I'd be awesome.
College was an awakening because, you know, you have to _try_. Slammed myself with too many classes but made it through learning some good lessons. Somehow passed my Chemistry final (forgot my calculator) crying all the way through. Dropped the weaboo crap because it did me no good, stepped my game up. S'going great. :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

From kindergarten to the end of middle school, I was a very good kid. I came home, did my homework, got all A's, maybe a couple B's, had "good" friends, and all that jazz.
When high school came, I started slacking off, a lot. My grades dropped severely, I pretty much stopped doing all homework except projects, I made different friends. I have made some other bad choices, but overall, I am much happier with who I am now than who I was 4 years ago. High school kinda allowed me to become me.
I have yet to experience college, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> From kindergarten to the end of middle school, I was a very good kid. I came home, did my homework, got all A's, maybe a couple B's, had "good" friends, and all that jazz.
> When high school came, I started slacking off, a lot. My grades dropped severely, I pretty much stopped doing all homework except projects, I made different friends. I have made some other bad choices, but overall, I am much happier with who I am now than who I was 4 years ago. High school kinda allowed me to become me.
> I have yet to experience college, so we'll see how that goes.


College can make you or break you. But it's nothing but fun. :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> College can make you or break you. But it's nothing but fun. :wink:


Haha, good  Well, the fun part, hehe. I'm a slacker, so I don't know if it'll make me, hehe :frustrating:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would have had a 4.0 if P.E. hadn't been required. I hated school. Everything about it was miserable, but I wanted to please my parents. I was ruthlessly bullied from the very beginning to the very end, until I went to college, and the teachers did nothing to protect me. I got bored with the pace of my classes, aced every test without studying, turned in most of my homework late and did extra credit to make up for it. I always wanted more time to do everything perfectly and was such a perfectionist that I would rewrite things six or seven times before I felt that they were good enough to show anyone. Sometimes I would rewrite an entire page because the loop on a certain letter was crooked. Even my handwriting had to be just right. I hated turning things in before I felt that they were ready, especially writing assignments where I had something complex to say. 

When I would get assignments that seemed boring to me, I would try to find creative ways to interpret them. For example, once when I had to give a "presentation" on a subject, instead of standing up and reading an essay, I wrote a song, took my keyboard to school, and performed it in front of the class. The teacher thought it was the best presentation ever, but I had to be careful when deciding which teachers would be accepting. My "creative interpretation" method failed in the cooking class where we were supposed to make gingerbread houses and I made a gingerbread turtle (with the shell as the house). Time in class was mostly wasted because I had to sit and listen to the teachers explaining the same exact things year after year as if it hadn't made sense the first time. I learned to tune the teacher out whenever I noticed repetition, and I spent a lot of time drawing on my desk. The teachers usually let me get away with it because the janitor who had to clean the desks liked seeing my art. At parent conferences, the teachers would always say "She's an excellent student who seems to put a lot of thought into her assignments, but I have no idea how she does it. She doesn't listen in class. She doesn't take notes. She spends the entire time doodling." My mother would nod and smile, then would say something like "Yeah, that's just how she is." 

I should have skipped kindergarten because I could already read when the other kids were learning their letter sounds. Instead, the teacher handed me a boring, unimaginative children's book and had me sit in the corner reading alone while the other students did their workbook pages in small groups. This didn't help with the group acceptance issues I was already facing because I had a perpetually runny nose, and I felt like even more of an outcast. I cried a lot because I was picked on daily. I desperately wish that I had been home schooled.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I had high marks in school up until about the 6th or 7th grade when I decided it was mostly just an exercise in pointless grunt work on topics I already had a firm understanding of. Failed 7th grade the first time because I let my grades slip too far over the line and didn't make it up in summer school. 

In high school, I purposely kept barely passing grades in any class I didn't like but was necessary for graduation by selectively not doing assignments, and had high marks in any class I enjoyed as well as on standardized tests. The guy who calculated my GPA stopped and looked at me funny when he was looking over my transcripts because of my abnormal pattern.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance said:


> I would love to hear this rant! Blog about it! Anyways your school experience sounds a little like Neph.:tongue: I say you both have a gift! You should give me some of that.


I just might blog about it. 

Anyway, what we have in common is more likely a resistant, bordering on hostile school administration. I just realized how bitter I sounded. It probably wasn't as bad as I remember it. My peers respected me well enough, though I was generally indifferent towards them. I found solace in band and Academic Bowl, an NT club by another name.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Haha, good  Well, the fun part, hehe. I'm a slacker, so I don't know if it'll make me, hehe :frustrating:


Don't worry, I'm a total slacker too. But somehow I make excellent grades. You MUST get to know the professors if possible--that gets you leniency.
I suppose the only reason I get the grades I do is because I have the mind power to absorb, understand, and apply the material to assignments and tests..... :bored:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I was pretty average/slacking in school. I was tired of school so I slacked my way through my further education aswell. Didn't show up to classes went to the cinema or spend time at music stores. I did get through it with average grades though.


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I'm still in school. Grade 11.

So...............................

Can't really answer this. But I can see how many of your guys' answeres reflect a lot of what I see.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Don't worry, I'm a total slacker too. But somehow I make excellent grades. You MUST get to know the professors if possible--that gets you leniency.
> I suppose the only reason I get the grades I do is because I have the mind power to absorb, understand, and apply the material to assignments and tests..... :bored:


That sounds somewhat like me. I am a really good BS'er. I don't study or anything, and I usually get A's or B's on tests. What brings my grades down is (usually) the homework.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> That sounds somewhat like me. I am a really good BS'er. I don't study or anything, and I usually get A's or B's on tests. What brings my grades down is (usually) the homework.


What's really awesome is when you can somehow pull off doing research three days before a deadline, putting the report together, and have the teacher get the impression that you've been doing extensive research for months on end without ever having said a word to her. I got above 100 on that. :tongue:

Tests are pretty easy too. I also remember things others don't, so people will get upset about a question on a test. They'll say that it wasn't covered in class and protest to the teacher. I've learned not to say how clearly I remember it being taught. In my opinion, the tests remain easy in college. The classwork, projects, and homework are what get more difficult. You actually have to think about things. You have to come up with good questions.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I was ... hmm ... lets just say I was bored. I really loved screwing with my teachers, 1 semester I got all A's the next all D's then C's B's and the final I got all A's again. I did this on purpose because I found the classwork boring. I like to learn by doing, reading, and seeing, but all they were doing was reading ... I hate that. I like to have variety in my learning.

I was quite popular, infact I was the one everyone came to when they needed advice on a subject. I normally asked for some kind of commission in return. You remember that kid that people paid to solve problems or to help them?

Example; How do I get this lady to fall in love with me?, Can you give me a strategy to defeat this bully?, Can you talk to this girl for me?, Can you make me something?, How much for a illegal music CD?, or How does this work? Can you fix this? Can you steal something for me?

I guess you could call me The Solver, I also lead a group of rebels to destroy the mediocre school system. The principles were racists. One was black and against whites while the other was white and against blacks. I got them fired .... that was easy.

By the time I left to get homeschooled I controlled most of the school. I probably should have ran for student president ... I would have won. roud: No problem is too big for me. No task is too small. That is ofcourse if I find it interesting or if you're paying me.


I also eat tests without studying. That really shuck my teachers up because I always scored A's on big tests like S.A.T while I was getting C's in they're class.


----------

